# "Schaumburger-Schlamm(!!!)pen.de" stellen sich vor...



## BaseJaxx (6. April 2011)

Hallo Niedersachsen, hallo Schaumburg.... 

hier wollen wir, die Schaumburger-MTB Fahrer, einmal die Gelegenheit ergreifen um uns vorzustellen. Unsere neue Internetpräsenz ist nun online. Zudem würden wir uns über regen Zuwachs unserer MTB-Fahrer aus dem Raum Schaumburg / Bückeburg/ Stadthagen/ Minden freuen...

Wir fahren jeden Sonntag duch das Wesergebirge, zur Schaumburg oder aber auch in größeren Urlauben zum Gardasee und quer durch Deutschland. 

Wir sind zur Zeit ein haufen von etwa 20 MTB-Fahrerinnen und Fahrern die regelmässig zu kleinenren bis mittelgroßen Ausfahrten aufbrechen um Trails im Wesergebirge abzufahren.  

Nähere Infos auf unserer Internetseite: 
www.schaumburger-schlammpen.de

Wir treffen uns eigentlich immer jeden Sonntag um 11Uhr auf dem Marktplatz am Brunnen in Bückeburg um dann von dort aus zu starten. 

Bei Interesse bitte auf der Homepage vorbeischauen und erfragen ob Equip ect. für unsere Fahrten geeignet sind. 


MfG, 
der BaseJaxx


----------

